

Surf Air raises $7M dollars, passes FAA tests - changdizzle
http://pevc.dowjones.com/Article?an=DJFVW00020130603e963arsl4&cid=32135029&ctype=ts&ReturnUrl=http%3a%2f%2fpevc.dowjones.com%3a80%2fArticle%3fan%3dDJFVW00020130603e963arsl4%26cid%3d32135029%26ctype%3dts

======
gcb0
it shocks me that this market was still this bad.

at $~20.000 a leg, you'd expect the current providers would already be
providing all the benefits this company claims is unique to their business.

